# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Thái Lan - giá ưu đãi khuyến mãi chào hè 2012

## pohasy

Giá ưu đãi khuyến mãi chào hè chương trình du lịch Thái Lan.
*Du lịch Thái Lan 6 ngày 5 đêm: Lịch khởi hành thứ 3, 5 & chủ nhật hàng tuần - Giá tour trọn gói: 7.350.000 vnđ.* 
_Điểm nổi bật:_ Du lịch Thái Lan thỏa sức mua sắm với mức giảm giá từ 10-80% và nhiều ưu đãi khác tại các cửa hàng, trung tâm mua sắm, King Power Duty Free, cửa hàng đồ trang sức, sân golf, các sản phẩm Thái Lan, spa và massage... tại các địa điểm du lịch được lựa chọn. Hãy lập kế hoạch chuyến đi của bạn! Và thú vị hơn với các sự kiện và lễ hội chào đón bạn cho chuyến đi Thái Lan, tham khảo chương trình chi tiết Thái Lan. 



Liên hệ:
*CÔNG TY LỮ HÀNH QUỐC TẾ TRIỀU HẢO
Giấy phép LHQT: 79-291/2011/TCDL-GP LHQT*

*Tel: (08) 3920.4290 - 3920.4291 - 3920.4300
Fax: (08) 3920.4301
Add: 49 Hồ Hảo Hớn, P. Cô Giang, Q.1, Tp.HCM
Email: info@trieuhaotravel.vn
Website: http://www.trieuhaotravel.vn 
*
Cell phone          : 0903.839.893 (Mr. Hưng)

----------


## ctiphone

Ngày 1: TP HCM - BANGKOK   (Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay)
HDV công ty du lịch Pacific Travel đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đón chuyến bay du lich *Thái Lan*,đến sân bay Suvarnabhumi - Bangkok .Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và tự khám phá Bangkok về đêm....du lịch

Ngày 2: BANGKOK - CUNG ĐIỆN -TÒA NHÀ QUỐC HỘI - SRIRACHA - PATTAYA    (Ăn ba bửa)
Buổi sáng : + Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn,xe đưa quý khách tham quan cung điện mùa hè,một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất tại Bangkok,nơi trưng bày các sản du lich thai lan gia re phẫm nghệ thuật độc đáo: Ngà voi - Thủy tinh - Đồ bằng bạc - Đồ sành sứ -Đồ cổ....Qua đó quý khách có thể hiểu rỏ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của hoang thất.Tiếp theo quý khách sẻ được tham quan tòa nhà quốc hội của vương quốc Thái lan

+ Cùng dạo thuyền trên sông du lich campuchia Chaophraya lãng mạng và huyền bí  - con sông của các vị thần huyền thoại,xem thuyền rồng của nhà vua,và hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông thái

+Tham quan công viên Sriracha Tiger ,tại đây quý khách sẻ du lich campuchia gia re được xem show biểu diển cá sấu,show cọp,heo...

----------


## mhlinh

chúc tour du lich thai lan bạn đắt hàng nha

----------


## pohasy

Du lịch Thái Lan cũng là một trong những tour lễ 2/9 hấp dẫn.

----------

